# Katzenbuckel-Tour Thread 12.08.07



## sharky (28. Juli 2007)

Nachdem im anderen Thread schon genug drüber gesprochen wurde, hier der Thread und die Anmeldung zu Tour:
Anmeldung zur Katzenbuckelrunde am 12.08.07


----------



## drivingghost (28. Juli 2007)

Was habe ich gewonnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dox (28. Juli 2007)

Wär auch gerne mal wieder dabei. Aber an dem Wochenende bin ich leider in Zürich.


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juli 2007)

Erster !   

Zumindest beim Anmelden  

Ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf !

Startzeit ? Wann wollen wir am Bahnhof los ? 
Ich muss mal versuchen nicht wieder der letzte zu sein der kommt und dann noch sein Rad zusammen baut


----------



## sharky (28. Juli 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Startzeit ? Wann wollen wir am Bahnhof los ?


wer lesen kann...  

ich hab mal 09:30 reingesetzt, damit wir um 10.00 auch wirklich loskommen. ich hab aus letztem mal gelernt  
10:00 sollte absolute deadline sein für die abfahrt, keinesfalls später. ich rechne mal freiweg mit 6h wenn wir wieder an die 10 personen werden, was mich persönlich freuen würde, hat spaß gemacht das letzte mal in großer runde


----------



## Micro767 (28. Juli 2007)

@Sharky

lesen kann ich ja ! Die Augen auf machen würde da schon wesentlich mehr helfen, habs einfach übersehen bzw. soweit unten ganicht mehr geschaut.

o.k. o.k. ! Ich schau das ich pünktlich bin


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Juli 2007)

da gibts doch so ne legendäre auffahrt, die noch nie von jemanden bezwungen wurde...


----------



## kraichgauer (28. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> da gibts doch so ne legendäre auffahrt, die noch nie von jemanden bezwungen wurde...



und du jo hätts a  scho mol brobiert....  

mä keenst jo zweet´s mol fersuuche,  awer halt net em 12.8. 07


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juli 2007)

Ich schaffs wohl nicht.

Die Anfahrt wird für mich mit dem Auto doch recht lange und meine Freundin hat für 16:30 Besuch eingeladen. Na, dann euch mal viel Spass und vieleicht klappts das nächste mal...

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Juli 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Was habe ich gewonnen?



Einen Satz Gewindeschneider. Ich bring ihn dir vorbei.


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2007)

Bisher nur die üblichen Verdächtigen !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. August 2007)

Vielleicht können wir noch ein paar Mädels anlocken, wenn wir das Gerücht in die Welt setzen, daß Sharky ohne Shirt unterwegs sein wird.


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2007)

Meinst Du nicht das es Sie abschrecken würde !?


----------



## alex75 (2. August 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Bisher nur die üblichen Verdächtigen !?


Ich habe auch vor mitzufahren, melde mich aber erst an, wenn ich 100% sicher bin.


----------



## sharky (2. August 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht das es Sie abschrecken würde !?



nur, wenn der geisterfahrer ohne hose fährt


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2007)

solange es nicht meine reine Anwesenheit ist !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. August 2007)

Da dein Avatar ja kein Originalfoto ist, wohl eher nicht.

Ohne Hose? Nix gibt's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (3. August 2007)

z.G. hab ich mein letzte Passbild hier nicht als Avatar !!!


----------



## sharky (3. August 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ohne Hose? Nix gibt's!



natürlich nicht, nachher haut es dich noch vor mir vom rad weil sich dein pimmelmann in die speichen wickelt und ich fall über dich drüber


----------



## drivingghost (3. August 2007)

Und spätestens jetzt werden mindestens 7 Frauen auftauchen und ständig um dem FF umherwuseln.


----------



## sharky (4. August 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> Und spätestens jetzt werden mindestens 7 Frauen auftauchen und ständig um dem FF umherwuseln.



du meinst quasi so wie fliegen, die über ... kreisen?


----------



## dox (4. August 2007)

Scheint ja recht lustig zu werden eure Tour.  
Schade das ich nicht dabei sein kann.


----------



## Micro767 (7. August 2007)

Bin mal auf das Wetter gespannt !

Ob´s wieder ne Rutschpartie geben wird oder der Sommer kommt noch mal durch !?

z.G. gibts kein schlechtes Wetter nur die falsche Kleidung !


----------



## sharky (7. August 2007)

hab eben mal die wettervorhersage für die woche angeguckt, der sonntag sieht ganz ok aus aber die woche soll es schütten, das heisst die trails sind nass und die strecke somit gefährlich


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. August 2007)

Das kostet dann wieder ein paar Stollen.

Wie war's Sonntag bei den Schwaben?


----------



## sharky (8. August 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das kostet dann wieder ein paar Stollen.


warum kostet es dich stollen wenn die strecke so schmierig ist dass man die ganze zeit durch die gegend rutscht?!



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wie war's Sonntag bei den Schwaben?


sagen wir es mal so: es war eine tour wie sie eben immer bei dem guide ist. nicht vergleichbar mit dem, was wir damals in der gleichen ecke gefahren sind. mehr waldautobahn, viel asphalt, ein paar trails aber wenig spektakulär


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. August 2007)

Dann hält sich die Enttäuschung bei mir wenigstens in Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (9. August 2007)

Die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag sind ja recht vielversprechend aus !


----------



## sharky (9. August 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag sind ja recht vielversprechend aus !



Das problem ist, dass die strecken trotzem völlig naß sind und nicht so schnell abtrocknen, da bleibt es rutschig und schmierig ohne ende und ich überleg ernsthaft, ob man da wirklich fahren kann, wenn die böden so durchnässt sind


----------



## drivingghost (10. August 2007)

Willst doch wohl nicht die Flosse einziehen?


----------



## Micro767 (10. August 2007)

Da isser schon ein Fisch und hat Angst vor Wasser und Matsch


----------



## sharky (10. August 2007)

haha, hat jemand nen clown gefrühstückt? :kotz:

es geht net drum dass es von oben nass sein kann das ist mir egal. aber ich bin neulich mit rich die strecke gefahren bei besseren bedingungen als jetzt und die trails waren wie schmierseife... und da es die woche deutlich länger und mehr geregnet hat, dürfte es sonntag net wirklich doll werden. hab eben keinen bock, die trails runter zu schieben


----------



## Micro767 (10. August 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> hab eben keinen bock, die trails runter zu schieben



Tja ! Da ich eh immer schiebe, stört mich das weniger  

Ich freu mich schon seit Wochen auf die Tour und auf die Leutz die mit fahren ! Ich mag mir für Sonntag nix überlegen müssen was und wo ich fahre !  

Haste nicht ne Alternative Route / Tour die wir fahren könnten ?


----------



## drivingghost (10. August 2007)

Ich werde gleich mal mit Racing Ralphs die mörderischen Trails in Angriff nehmen. 
Werde dann berichten, ob des Fischs Befürchtungen begründet sind oder ob er nur wasserscheu ist.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. August 2007)

Und?

@Micro: Geht mir genauso. Zur Not könnte man ein paar Trails auslassen, dann geht das schon. Daß alles dreckig wird, darauf habe ich mich schon eingestellt.


----------



## Micro767 (10. August 2007)

Nach dem letzten Mitwoch, als ich von Altenbach aus hoch zum "Weißen Stein" und über die Schauenburg Dossenheim, Strahlenburg Schriesheim zurück gefahren war sah ich auch aus wie ein Wildschwein das sich gerade gesuhlt hatte.

Aber was soll ich sagen ? Es hat tierisch Spaß gemacht !!! Nur hätte ich mich etwas wärmer anziehen sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yunim (10. August 2007)

Ich bin vllt dabei, ich meld mich nochmal


----------



## drivingghost (10. August 2007)

Falschfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Und?



Ja. Ich lebe noch. 
Kurz: Viel Spass am Sonntag. Alles fahrbar.

Lang: Heute zum ersten mal seit dem 21.04. wieder auf dem HT unterwegs.
Zur Minneburg hoch das Steilstück und anschliessend direkt in die Minneburg hoch war es wirklich doof. Da habe ich die Racing R. verflucht. Dann kam der grosse Regen, von unten hat es ohnehin toll gespritzt. Schlau, wenn man dann seine normale Brille aufhat und den ganzen Mist in die Augen bekommt. 
Es kam der erste Trail, der lange, schnelle, gut fahrbar. Doof, wenn ein Ast auf Halshöhe in den Weg ragt. Nachdem ich den Druck am Hals spürte, lenkte ich soweit es ging nach rechts, das Hinterrad rutsche schon die Böschung runter. 
Irgendwie ohne Sturz und Loch im Hals davongekommen. Rad abgestellt und den Ast entfernt. 
Weiter, Weg hoch, in rein in den eternal trail. Alles fahrbar, vom Anfang mit dem Wurzelteppich bis zum Ende. Nächsten Weg hoch, trail zur Stolzeneck runter. Alles fahrbar, nur die letzte lange Treppe direkt vor der Burg habe ich ausgelassen. Wenig sehen, andere Geometrie durch "neues" bike und blöde Reifen hielten mich ab. 
Selbst der trail unterhalb der Burg direkt an den Neckar runter mit den vielen Wurzeln und Stufen ist gut fahrbar. 
Nur eben ein klein wenig langsamer als im Trockenen. 

Also alle normalen trails sind fahrbar, trotz Mistwetters. Wer bei dem Wetter den Stufentrail und den darauf folgenden Absturztrail versucht, ist eh nicht mehr zu retten.


----------



## Micro767 (10. August 2007)

Na das hört sich doch gut an ! 

DANKE ! Fürs aufräumen !


----------



## Micro767 (10. August 2007)

für die Kurzentschlossenen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4880


----------



## cubes (10. August 2007)

Erst mal Hallo an alle !!!
findet die tour statt oder nett würde auf  mitte der steige zueuchstossen wenn ihr fahrt ??????


----------



## Micro767 (10. August 2007)

Ich hoffe doch sehr das die Tour statfindet !

 sharky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. August 2007)

Ja, Falco, findet statt.


----------



## Micro767 (11. August 2007)

So ich teste noch mal kurz meinen neuen Antrieb bevor ich das Rad für morgen ins Auto packe !

Cu ! Ich freu mich drauf !


----------



## sharky (11. August 2007)

*ACHTUNG!! 

Startzeit ist 10:00 in Neckarelz!!*

musste termin 30 min schieben!


----------



## Micro767 (11. August 2007)

Hätte ich es nicht gewust wäre ich auf alle Fälle mal pünktlich gewesen


----------



## alex75 (11. August 2007)

Ich komme morgen auch mit, meine S-Bahn kommt um 9:47 Uhr in Neckarelz an.


----------



## Micro767 (11. August 2007)

Na dann sind wir schon mal mindestens zu 5 !

Cu !


----------



## cubes (12. August 2007)

Hallo muss mich leider abmelden hab die halbe nacht die kloschüssel umarmt muss mir irgendwas eingefangen haben    trotzdem wünsch ich euch viel spass.


----------



## Micro767 (12. August 2007)

Moin Moin Jungs und Mädels !

Noch etwas an der Tasse Kaffee nippen, etwas Sonnenmilch auftragen und los gehts ! 

Heute kann ich mir nicht vorstellen zu spät in Neckarelz zu sein ! Handy hab ich mit und Sharky müsste meine Nr. Nr. haben sowie ich seine !

Das Wetter sieht hier bei mir schon mal super aus ! 

Also bis später !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. August 2007)

@ Cubes: So'n Mist! So ging's mir neulich. Gute Besserung!

@ Rest: Bis später.


----------



## 4x4 (12. August 2007)

War leider zu spät,
beim nächsten Mal fahr ich wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. August 2007)

4x4 schrieb:


> War leider zu spät,
> beim nächsten Mal fahr ich wieder mit.



gut, nächste woche samstag mittag gehn wir trails erkunden rund um den hamberg, wir zählen auf dich


----------



## Micro767 (13. August 2007)

Scheee wars !

Hatte mich nicht grundlos auf die Tour gefreut ! Gut geguidet, schönes Wetter und ne tolle Strecke.

Schade war nur das 2 Leute aussteigen mussten   aber wenn nicht geht gehts halt nicht.

Ich kuck heute noch, was meine 3 Fotos die ich gemacht habe geworden sind.

60km und 1300hm


----------



## Micro767 (13. August 2007)

Meine 8 Fotos sind online !









<-- hier in meinen Alben !


----------



## sharky (13. August 2007)

Bei mir waren es am ende 80km und 1450hm
Ich stelle nen teil der bilder heut abend ein, alle 57 wären etwas viel


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. August 2007)

67 km. Noch über Gundelsheim zu fahren, dazu fehlte dann doch irgendwie die Motivation.

Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## drivingghost (13. August 2007)

auch ramin hatte spaß


----------



## sharky (13. August 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> auch ramin hatte spaß



auch wir hatten spaß dran daß ramin seinen spaß hatte - mit uns
schade das ramin so früh heim ist


----------



## 4x4 (13. August 2007)

Trails erkunden ist immer gut,
wo trefft ihr euch und wann fahrt ihr los.
Ich muß noch mit Madam klären, 
ob es keine "Terminüberlappungen" gibt..........


----------



## alex75 (13. August 2007)

Danke noch einmal für die schöne Tour gestern und wenn ihr mal in Heidelberg seid, kann ich gerne den Guide spielen.

Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (13. August 2007)

*meine bilder sind online!*

@alex
da komme ich gerne drauf zurück 

@dox
so gegen 14.00 dachte ich


----------



## kraichgauer (14. August 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Scheee wars !
> 
> 
> 
> Schade war nur das 2 Leute aussteigen mussten   aber wenn nicht geht gehts halt nicht.



tja, find ich auch. 

Ging aber nicht anders und war für das Team ( leider ) das Beste.

Aufgegeben haben wir aber nicht und sind über den roten R Weg
zurück nach  N`Elz. Eine Kurztour nach Weinsberg liess den Tag dann
 ausklingen


----------



## dox (16. August 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> gut, nächste woche samstag mittag gehn wir trails erkunden rund um den hamberg, wir zählen auf dich



Da bin ich auch dabei.
Wann und wo


----------



## 4x4 (16. August 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> gut, nächste woche samstag mittag gehn wir trails erkunden rund um den hamberg, wir zählen auf dich



Wo ist der Hamberg und wo trefft ihr euch da?


----------



## Geistereiche (17. August 2007)

Guckst du hier:

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3982117

Was wollt ihr denn da für Trails suchen? In welche Richtung? Wohl eher Richtung Schreckhof, odda?


----------



## dox (17. August 2007)

Ich weiß wo der Hamberg ist. Wenn ich aus dem Fenster
schaue kann ich kaum dran vorbei schauen.  

Nur wo treffen wir uns genau. Oben? unten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (17. August 2007)

hallo zusammen, 

ich würd mal vorschlagen, morgen um 14.00 am bahnhof n´elz


----------



## dox (18. August 2007)

Alles klar.


----------



## sharky (18. August 2007)

dox schrieb:


> Alles klar.



kommando zurück! diesmal kam mir was dazwischen, sorry!


----------



## dox (18. August 2007)

Muss ich eben allein ein paar Trails suchen.


----------



## sharky (18. August 2007)

dox schrieb:


> Muss ich eben allein ein paar Trails suchen.



dann hoff ich doch, dass du welche findest  mich wirft leider ne alte kriegsverletzung ausm rennen  
wäre geil wenn es trails von richtung binau her gäbe


----------

